# HGH timing for fat loss/recomp



## lfod14 (Aug 19, 2020)

Hey guys, some some HGH on the way and having trouble digging up info on when to take it. Never used real GH before but I've used GHRPs/GHRHs and those were always at night and in the AM before eating. I'm more about recomp, sleep and recovery than anything, already running Test/Deca  so not putting too much into the GH, was thinking 2iu's/day? Don't know if that should be at night before bed or first thing AM before the gym. Assuming gotta be empty stomach like the GHRP's?


----------



## CJ (Aug 19, 2020)

I was recently listening to a podcast, a roundtable discussion all about GH, I'll link below, and that was one of the topics. Basically said that your body produces its own at night, it knows what it's doing, do you should take yours before bed too. 

I forget it that was just for therapuetic doses, or if it applied to larger dosages as well. 

Beast Fitness Radio, episode 332.

https://traffic.libsyn.com/secure/beastfitnessradio/GH_Roundtable_FINAL.m4a?dest-id=330503


----------



## lfod14 (Aug 19, 2020)

Thanks man, always like a new Podcast. On it!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 19, 2020)

The best way to take GH for fat loss is fasted and at least 4 hours before your next meal. So run it with an IF style diet, wake up and pin the GH, and then however long until your next meal. Was about 6 hours for me.

A vet on the boards, Mands, is a very knowledgeable guy on GH. He preaches this. I think ideally you'd split the dose AM and PM before bed. Either way - using his method was the best fat loss results I've got from GH


----------



## Sicwun88 (Aug 20, 2020)

Always done it 1st thing in the morning!!!!


----------



## Toast (Aug 21, 2020)

I do mine at 4:30a 
2iu 
Eat meal 1 post cardio at 6:30a
Breakfast at 8a

Start at 1iu. 
Increase 1/4iu e2w to avoid sides. 
I started at 2iu and I was bagged for 4 weeks. Like people asking me every day why I looked so tired, needed 2-3 naps a day, and unreal edema. 

Take your time. It’s a long game. 9-12 mos minimum. Ramping up over 8 weeks is nothing. 

Get a blood pressure monitor and a blood glucose monitor. If you creep over 5.5/100 you should split your dose in 1/2 am/pm. If that doesn’t work decrease the dose at the same rate you increased it. 

Go M-F and take the weekends off. It gives ur body a break and doesn’t affect the outcome. HGH is very subtle. But it works. Just be careful. As always.


----------



## lfod14 (Aug 21, 2020)

Would any intake like protein or a pre workout screw with that? Is it only things that would raise insulin stop it or pretty much everything?


----------



## brock8282 (Aug 21, 2020)

There’s absolutely no reason food needs to be avoided when taking gh other then to maximize fat loss in which case you’d take it before fasted cardio.


----------



## brock8282 (Aug 21, 2020)

Food is avoided with ghrps because you are trying to release more natural growth hormone. When insulin goes up natural gh release goes down. But we are using an exogenous gh, food won’t wont effect gh from doing what it does.


----------



## lfod14 (Aug 23, 2020)

Thanks man, that makes sense. I'm still gonna TRY to hold off as much as I can, but I'm a hungry MF lately!


----------



## GSgator (Aug 23, 2020)

There’s so much protocol on GH timing it’s hard to decide what’s best for your needs. For fat lost I use it as soon as I wake up just know fats can  effect how the GH is  absorb so be easy with the creamer in your coffee.
For muscle repair I bumped up my dose to 5ius and I do the entire dose right before bed most of your healing happens when you sleep. I’m 43 so I can give a shit about taking advantage of my natural GH release especially when I’m running synthetic HGH. 
The first method has worked wonders I can’t confirm the second one on GH alone since I would do that with a bulker and I would be running a couple grams of AAS.
I do really notice my ache and pains are  diminished when using the second method.


----------



## kimjongun (Aug 26, 2020)

I'm doing my first cycle in over ten years right now, and am 14 weeks into 16 planned (recomp is my intent).  Added GH partway through.  I have done several rounds of bloodwork throughout, and will do more after PCT.  I'm planning to post a report about what I did and what it did to me and my bloodwork as a datapoint for people.

Anyway, I've been doing 10mg MK677 at night, about 8PM, and 1.5IU HGH when I get up in the AM, followed by 40 minutes of fasted cardio.  First food is around 11am, and is carb-free.

Along with a small amount of TE/Primo (350/250 per week, respectively, pinned E3D), I've had fantastic results.  My IGF-1 was basically doubled from baseline after 3 weeks of HGH, and I'll be getting more bloods soon to see where it's at now several weeks later.  It could be coincidence, but I started getting numb tingly hands 4 weeks into the GH.

The PEDs increased my free test by 5X from baseline, and my E2 is right where it was before I started with just 6.25mg Aromasin EOD.

I've dumped more than 10 pounds of fat, and put on noticeable muscle while eating only ~2500 calories/day so far.  Can finally see my abs again..

It seems like a little GH goes a long way, and I plan to do the same 1.5IU/day on a follow-on cycle this winter.  Will do the GH upon waking, followed by fasted cardio again, as the results are speaking for themselves (for me).

For what it's worth.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 26, 2020)

brock8282 said:


> There’s absolutely no reason food needs to be avoided when taking gh other then to maximize fat loss in which case you’d take it before fasted cardio.



Exactly - and he asked how to maximize fat loss.


----------



## Toast (Aug 30, 2020)

I only get 2 hours between my morning 2iu & my first meal of PB, 2 rice cakes, and juice used as my pre lifting meal. In that 2
Hours I do 45 mins of LISS, stretch, etc. 

It’s that still as effective as fasting another 2 hours? Any studies on this?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 30, 2020)

Imo and I don’t think it matters all to much when u pin it. Let the drugs do their thing the rest is up to you . I just don’t see how timing of a shot has anything to do with fat loss


----------



## Tatlifter (Aug 30, 2020)

Good info guys.


----------



## GSgator (Aug 30, 2020)

Toast said:


> I only get 2 hours between my morning 2iu & my first meal of PB, 2 rice cakes, and juice used as my pre lifting meal. In that 2
> Hours I do 45 mins of LISS, stretch, etc.
> 
> It’s that still as effective as fasting another 2 hours? Any studies on this?


Like bro bundy wrote it really shouldn’t matter on fat loss. But to answer your question  synthetic HGH usually peaks around the 90 min mark and it’s very short lived.


----------



## DOOM (Aug 30, 2020)

The only reason I use hgh is to be able to stay lean and vascular while eating in a surplus. I believe timing your dosage around your meals works best. 

I work out late afternoon early evening. If I were taking 4iu a day. I would take 2iu upon waking on a empty stomach. I would wait at least an 2 hours after my injection before I eat my first meal. 

My second injection of 2iu would be pre workout again not eating a hour before or after. I might sip on some EAA’s with 50 grams of High branched cluster dextrin intra workout for some fast digesting carbs. 

Again this would be a protocol for staying lean. I didn’t say fat loss because I have never experienced actual “weight loss” from hgh alone

I have NEVER experienced, better quality of life, better skin, shinier hair, muscle gains, strength gains or any sort of healing or recovery properties. Also sleep in much worse on hgh! Almost Tren like for me. Terrible insomnia! 

The best effect Hgh has for me is it keeps me vascular and keeps my abs popping while eating like a pig. I guess that’s pretty cool. But for me, it’s NOT worth using year round.


----------



## brock8282 (Aug 30, 2020)

DOOM said:


> The only reason I use hgh is to be able to stay lean and vascular while eating in a surplus. I believe timing your dosage around your meals works best.
> 
> I work out late afternoon early evening. If I were taking 4iu a day. I would take 2iu upon waking on a empty stomach. I would wait at least an 2 hours after my injection before I eat my first meal.
> 
> ...



im really jealous of guys that can eat whatever they want in gh. Gh makes me extremely sensitive to sodium. Have to keep my diet very clean and watch sodium or else I hold a miserable amount of water


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 30, 2020)

I’m extremely food sensitive too . I bloat the fuk up .. when I was using gh it was China gh thar shit put a ton of water on me and made me hungry as hell


----------



## DOOM (Aug 31, 2020)

brock8282 said:


> im really jealous of guys that can eat whatever they want in gh. Gh makes me extremely sensitive to sodium. Have to keep my diet very clean and watch sodium or else I hold a miserable amount of water


 Yeah luckily that has not been an issue for me. I started eating very clean about 10 years ago. Right around the time I ran my first cycle. I usually run generic and I prefer to stay in loop of what I am running batch # and what its testing at. It is by no means a fool proof solution but it is better then nothing. Usually kits that are over 120 iu give me terrible CTS and insomnia. IDK something to do with the dimmer and how it is processed?


----------



## Tiny (Dec 26, 2020)

Thanks for sharing your experiences gents.

For the sake of debate, the idea that you should use GH before bed because “that’s when ur body makes its own” seems backwards but my understanding is less then a scratch on the surface of topic.
Wouldnt or couldn’t the intro of a synthetic shut down / reduce natural production during its peak?

Timing before meals makes a lot of sense based on the science


----------



## Tiny (Dec 26, 2020)

DOOM said:


> IDK something to do with the dimmer and how it is processed?



Can you clarify what you’re referencing Doomy?


----------



## Tiny (Dec 27, 2020)

Ok, found this article from...1991 that did a *limited* study on timing. From the article:


_endogenous somatostatin secretion is important in determining the ability of the somatotroph to respond to repeated growth hormone releasing hormone stimulation and that for regular GH pulse generation a close interplay between growth hormone releasing hormone and somatostatin is required



_Hopefully there's more out there, I'm sure there is just having to dig thru hgh studies on mice diabetes (Wilfred Brimley voice) to find them myself


----------

